# Need advice on removing gas tank on Honda HS724 TCD snowblower to replace fuel tank joint



## bddtshm (Nov 16, 2018)

My snowblower isn't on the recall list from Nov 2010.
When I started it up today I noticed gas leaking from below the gas tank and started searching the internet and saw the recall so I bought a Honda fuel tank joint hoping that is going to fix my leak, but after I removed the 2 nuts (right side) and 1 bolt (left side) I can't lift up the tank.
The snowblower was purchased in 2004, but the 2 nuts (right side) had rust all around them and it was difficult to remove them, even after using some liquid wrench penetrant.
I read an article on this site from 2013 with a person that was having the same problem removing the gas tank, but the links to the diagrams in his thread are no longer available.
My question is - after removing the 2 nuts (right side) and 1 bolt (left side beside spark plug) holding the gas tank, is there anything else that needs to be removed?
The gas tank wiggles a bit now, and the machine is 17 yrs old and has rust, but it isn't lifting off and I don't want to force it off and break something.
The snowblower ran perfect last winter and when I started it I also noticed that the chute would go up and down but not left or right, but I didn't the battery connected.
Is the chute supposed to move left and right without a battery connected to the snowblower or do you think over the summer that the chute motor died?
I immediately shut off my snowblower when I noticed the gas leaking under the gas tank so I have to fix the gas leak first and then tackle the chute motor problem.
Any advice would help this non-mechanical retiree that can't afford a new Honda snowblower.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bddtshm said:


> My question is - after removing the 2 nuts (right side) and 1 bolt (left side beside spark plug) holding the gas tank, is there anything else that needs to be removed?


I believe that there are only the two M6 flange nuts on the studs and the M6 bolt on the opposite side...


----------



## bddtshm (Nov 16, 2018)

Awesome!
Thank you *tabora*


----------



## bddtshm (Nov 16, 2018)

Well I was hopefull that after tabora confirming that there was only 3 bolts that with a bit of time and effort I would be able to remove the gas tank, but it will not lift up.
It wiggles but it seems like something is still attached in the centre on the bottom.
Is there a tab or clip that I have to release on the bottom of the tank in the centre?
It's a 17 yr old machine, but only used maybe a half dozen times a year to clear the pile at the end of the driveway after the plow comes by.
Every 3-4 yrs I take it in to get a complete tuneup and it always starts right away.
Should I try lifting it up with a lot of force?
Did I maybe remove the wrong bolt on the left side because there is still a bolt attached to the metal support.?
I still feel like someting is attached on the bottom in the middle of the gas tank
.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bddtshm said:


> Did I maybe remove the wrong bolt on the left side because there is still a bolt attached to the metal support.?


The bolt #10 goes in sideways into the hole you can see on the tank picture I posted.


----------



## bddtshm (Nov 16, 2018)

Don't I already have bolt# 10 that you are referring to removed or is bolt# 10 another bolt to the left of the bolt I removed?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bddtshm said:


> Don't I already have bolt# 10 that you are referring to removed or is bolt# 10 another bolt to the left of the bolt I removed?


It looks like the right one is down to the left of the one you've indicated. The larger tanks have another bolt, but the GX200 and smaller only have the two attachment studs & one bolt.


----------



## bddtshm (Nov 16, 2018)

My snowblower is the HS724 TCD and the manual says the engine is the GX200.
Are you saying that I also need to remove this bolt?
I don't know how to get to that bolt to remove it without removing other parts and I might have to take it in to a shop if I need to remove that bolt.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bddtshm said:


> My snowblower is the HS724 TCD and the manual says the engine is the GX200.
> Are you saying that I also need to remove this bolt?
> I don't know how to get to that bolt to remove it without removing other parts and I might have to take it in to a shop if I need to remove that bolt.
> View attachment 184714


yes, and fuel line. replacing is SO MUCH FUN on the 724. Thank you Honda engineers. The fuel line is so short you may have to remove coil cover ( I always do ) so I can replace fuel line to filter. I would take a picture when removing so you get the routing correct. That fuel line if put on incorrectly can interfer (sp?) with linkages. 

This gets easier after you have done it about 5 times. First time for me was about 2 hours.

good luck. TAKE PICS before. will save you mucho headaches.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> replacing is SO MUCH FUN on the 724.


Glad you're back, G.O.T.


----------



## bddtshm (Nov 16, 2018)

Thank you tabora and orangputeh, that bolt was the one that I needed to remove.
Now my next problem is figuring out how to get at the spring clip to re-attach the fuel line to the new fuel tank joint.
The fuel line on my snowblower is really short and it looks a lot shorter than the Honda GX200 fuel lines I see on YouTube videos unless there is some trick to re-attaching the fuel line to the fuel tank joint.
I have some snap ring pliers that aren't doing the job so I'm going to purchase an angled pair to try to get at the snap ring.
When I removed the old fuel tank joint I could see that it was leaking at the O ring.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bddtshm said:


> Thank you tabora and orangputeh, that bolt was the one that I needed to remove.
> Now my next problem is figuring out how to get at the spring clip to re-attach the fuel line to the new fuel tank joint.
> The fuel line on my snowblower is really short and it looks a lot shorter than the Honda GX200 fuel lines I see on YouTube videos unless there is some trick to re-attaching the fuel line to the fuel tank joint.
> I have some snap ring pliers that aren't doing the job so I'm going to purchase an angled pair to try to get at the snap ring.
> When I removed the old fuel tank joint I could see that it was leaking at the O ring.


post 9.

you can remove snap ring with a pick to expand it. spray some lube and use a flat screwdriver to pry off hose. DO NOT use needle nose pliers. To replace snap ring , just place it in slot on hose and push on at end of fuel filter. make dam sure hose is on ALL the way . you may have to remove coil cover ( easy 5 bolts ) to give you move hose to attach to tank. then make damn sure routing is the same before setting tank. make sure hose is not crimped by tank or getting in way of linkages. then replace coil cover , check linkages for correct movement and then.......

BEFORE finishing install tank , add some gas and check for leaks ( ask me how i learned this )


----------



## bddtshm (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks to help from tabora and orangputeh, I was finally able to replace the fuel tank joint and the fuel line on
my 2004 Honda HS724 CTD to stop a fuel leak I had.I would never have been able to complete this without their support.
In my excitement of starting it up and checking everything out, I found a bracket or brace after I put everything together and when I looked for where it goes I couldn't figure it out.
The snowblower runs fine now, but obviously this bracket or brace is supposed to be secured somewhere on my snowblower.
Can someone please advise what this bracket or brace attaches to on a 2004 Honda HS724 CTD?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bddtshm said:


> Thanks to help from tabora and orangputeh, I was finally able to replace the fuel tank joint and the fuel line on
> my 2004 Honda HS724 CTD to stop a fuel leak I had.I would never have been able to complete this without their support.
> In my excitement of starting it up and checking everything out, I found a bracket or brace after I put everything together and when I looked for where it goes I couldn't figure it out.
> The snowblower runs fine now, but obviously this bracket or brace is supposed to be secured somewhere on my snowblower.
> ...





bddtshm said:


> Thanks to help from tabora and orangputeh, I was finally able to replace the fuel tank joint and the fuel line on
> my 2004 Honda HS724 CTD to stop a fuel leak I had.I would never have been able to complete this without their support.
> In my excitement of starting it up and checking everything out, I found a bracket or brace after I put everything together and when I looked for where it goes I couldn't figure it out.
> The snowblower runs fine now, but obviously this bracket or brace is supposed to be secured somewhere on my snowblower.
> ...


is it in post 8?


----------

